# Ferm Bucket



## Scott (Jan 14, 2011)

Has anyoneever had a problem with the inside bottom along the outer edge of the fermenation bucket (w/spigot) cracking?The crackingdidn't go all the way through but half thethickness of the plastic,very lucky the whole bottom didn't fall off had some Carmenare in it. The bucket was only 2 years old, did have a brew belt on this time to keep the must @ 70. 


Time to go bucketshopping!


----------



## tdeyette (Jan 14, 2011)

<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Scott,


Personallyhave never had this happen. But I do seem to recall that this has happened in the past to some folks. Some have actually had the bottom fall out. Perhaps a bad batch of buckets?

I would definitely replace it.


----------



## Dean (Jan 14, 2011)

If the bucket was made by Ropak, they did have a bad run a few years ago.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2011)

I returned three of them this summer that was just starting to show signs of small cracks. They had no problem returning them as LD Carlson told them they would credit them.


----------



## robie (Jan 14, 2011)

tdeyette said:


> </span>
> 
> 
> Scott,</span>
> ...



I also have heard of this happening. 

If it were me, I wouldn't want to try and pick up that bucket if it is filled with must/wine. Six gallons of wine dumped straight on the floor would make a real mess!!!


----------



## Scott (Jan 14, 2011)

So not just me then (that is how my luck goes). Will have to look and see who the manufacturer was. Save the spigot and it will now go into retirement.


Thanks for the replies


----------



## Tom (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes all true. But I thought it was the bottom having the problem bot by the spigot.


----------



## tonyt (Jan 14, 2011)

Lots of talk in the past on other forums about this issue.
http://www.rjspagnols.com/en/ropak-fermenter-failure.aspx
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7384

Ropak http://www.ropak.com/contact.html

I now hold mine up to the light before I fill it with new juice to look for cracks. I have also stopped using the handle to lift a full bucket, bends the bucket out of shape a bit and may lead to bucket fatigue. 
Good luck.


----------



## Bartman (Jan 14, 2011)

Man, I hate a bad case of "bucket fatigue".


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2011)

Ive had 4 buckets for 6 years now. Its about time I start changing them out and will go with all 10's this time around.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 18, 2011)

Now that you mention it, I had one do the same thing as well. I don't remember who manufactured it though. I threw it away and got another that was a different brand.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2011)

I kept my three bad ones for corkidores to store corks and hoses , actually now that I'm thinking about it I have a whole drawer filled with a boat load of air locks and bungs. I just might do a separate one for those.


----------



## Scott (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like there is a problem out there, oh well job security for the bucket makers!


Might as well finish knocking out the bottom and use as a tomato plant guard. 


Use it up, wear it out, make it do, or do without.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 21, 2011)

Scott said:


> Sounds like there is a problem out there, oh well job security for the bucket makers!
> 
> 
> Might as well finish knocking out the bottom and use as a tomato plant guard.
> ...








It has been a while since I have seen this. This is how it was around our house when we were young. There were four boys and the only one who got anything new was the oldest and then it was passed down. Pants became shorts, long sleeved shirts became short sleeved and eventually dust rags. I was the second and I found a way around all of this. I got _really husky_ so I could not wear my older brother's hand me downs!


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like there is a problem out there, oh well job security for the bucket makers!
> ...
















At least you didn't have older sisters!!


----------



## Rocky (Mar 21, 2011)

Good point, Scott. I would have looked funny in dress!


----------



## Rocky (Mar 29, 2011)

I am still a little concerned about this potential problem and I am wondering if there is anything prophylactic that can be done to prevent this. I am thinking of adding a permanent sealant to theunderside of the fermenter where the bottom and the side meets. Anyone see a problem with this? Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2011)

Rocky said:


> I am still a little concerned about this potential problem and I am wondering if there is anything prophylactic that can be done to prevent this. I am thinking of adding a permanent sealant to theunderside of the fermenter where the bottom and the side meets. Anyone see a problem with this? Thanks.




If you think it will prevent the bucket from cracking.. think again. Get a new bucket.. cheap insurance..


----------



## Flem (Mar 29, 2011)

+1 to what tepe says. While it may help, I don't think it's worth the risk. IMO


----------



## Rocky (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Tepe, 
I have two of the 7.8 L buckets and a 10 L fermenter. I was just thinking "a stitch in time saves nine" type of thing. I don't see how it could hurt. From what I read on this subject, the cracking takes place at the juncture of the side and bottom. That is probably due to the cycle and cooling time in the moldingprocessand the design itself. Reinforcing this seems to make sense.


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Hi Tepe,
> I have two of the 7.8 L buckets and a 10 L fermenter. I was just thinking "a stitch in time saves nine" type of thing. I don't see how it could hurt. From what I read on this subject, the cracking takes place at the juncture of the side and bottom. That is probably due to the cycle and cooling time in the moldingprocessand the design itself. Reinforcing this seems to make sense.


Doing that will not do anything if the bucket decides to crack. If you are worried, buy another. Better yet if you can get some of the wine juice buckets they will work.
Tom


----------



## Rocky (Mar 29, 2011)

I just went down and looked at one of my buckets. (Incidentally, they are 7.8 and 10 GALLONS, not liters) It is High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) which has good tensile strength, but not necessarily good shear strength. I also noted on the outside wall of the bucket near the bottom on the outside of the bucket and where the molded bottom meets the side, there is a slight groove all the way around the bucket indicating a potential weakness. This is probably caused by a combination of the design and the cooling cycle of the molding process. The weight of the liquid in the bucket, over repeated cycles of wine making, could cause a shear problem in the bottom. The design would have been improved with either supporting ribs molded into the bottom or a bottom like my 10 gallon fermenter, which is one continuous piece.


----------

